# From Virgina



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

*From Virginia*

It's copy protected so here's the link.

http://www.apimages.com/OneUp.aspx?...age=1&xslt=1&dispname=091220027634, Storm Rdp

And a few others.

http://www.apimages.com/Search.aspx?sh=10&st=k&remem=x&kw=snow&intv=None


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

where the heck is VIRGINa ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BladeScape;919302 said:


> where the heck is VIRGINa ?


Next to Vestal?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

o great...you edit it, and make me look like a jerk...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BladeScape;919363 said:


> o great...you edit it, and make me look like a jerk...


Someone needs a bigger computer screen


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

grandview;919386 said:


> Someone needs a bigger computer screen


Too bad you can't edit the thread title on the home page eh


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ummmm....... that second set of photos is from bloody England. "Grit the roads" :laughing: Look at the plates on the cars.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

BladeScape;919363 said:


> o great...you edit it, and make me look like a jerk...


Title still says it.. So at least you dont look like a total fool


----------

